# Pa drivers legal question - cutouts



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

Anyone from Pennsylvania know what the fine is for having Cutouts installed on your vehicle? I just read the DOT Inspection portion of exhausts and it specified they are illegal even to have which is dumb so I was curious as to what the fines are to have them. 

If I get mine put on you will probably be able to see them because the new mid-pipes from the pacesetter long tube headers hangs about an inch or so lower so they would be easy to see if you were to look for them...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't know a single person that ever had an issue with cutouts yet. It will be retarded loud with long tubes and catless mids(assuming catless because Pacesetter only offers catless).

It shouldn't be too hard to find a place to pass you either for stickers. I was catless for 2 years with mine without being questioned. I also had my windows tinted and tinted tails. I got pulled over a few times for speeding and once for doughnuts.


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

I cant say I was real concerned but I was really unsure what trouble would be expected had I ran into the issue and it been pressed...

Ive been catless roughly 8months now on Stock Muffs and Im trying to find which muffler to go with for the most reasonable price. I got my DMH Cutouts ready to hit the Midpipes for alittle roadhazardness and track playtimes. 

With this being asked, now I think about it I am not even sure what trouble lies with Catless systems... hope to never find out I guess...

Got pulled over once on a toll road for Tint, when I pulled over I shut the car down as soon as I was dead stop. so he couldnt smell it. Its a noticable smell haha. oh well.


----------

